# 2 New Dimension Brass demos



## Guy Bacos (Feb 3, 2011)

These are 2 new demos for Dimension Brass. The first one is for brass and percussion and the 2nd for brass and orchestra.


http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Liberty%20and%20Honor.mp3 (Liberty and Honor)


Elgerin's March


Comments are appreciated!

Guy


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: 2 New Brass Dimension demos*

Thanks Guy for these absolutely outstanding demo compositions! 

They show both the glorious wide-screen possibilities and subtle character of Dimension Brass - as well as another side of the man behind the curtain :wink: . Great work.


----------



## Allegra (Feb 3, 2011)

Well Guy...you've done it again!
"Liberty and Honor"..wonderful demo so reminiscent of Aaron Copland without being Copland. The arc to this piece is astounding with such a seamless flow! And the sound of the Brass with percussion is definitely present. Liked the adagio passage beginning at 2:49 and the wonderful complexities in the harmony/dissonance. Terrific piece! Sound out the o=< (s)

"Elgerin's March"...Where are my white marching shoes? :wink: 
Very cinematic and and epic sounding. Full of energy and movement. Brass with orchestra such a delight. Your presentation of the new brass vi has come to life! Bravo!

Allegra :D


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really appreciated both comments very much! I was very pleased with the results, gives me a new tool to work with.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 4, 2011)

As always, fine compositions and good orchestration, Guy!


----------



## ricother (Feb 6, 2011)

mmm, too much brass for my ears... o=< wait a minute, sorry, it's a brass demo :lol: 

From a technical point of view, they are very well done, like everything you do.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice job on "Liberty". I’d love to hear that rendered with the "old" Brass I library. The swells right at the beginning use (quite probably) the cresc. articulations (in the Trumpets). But I’m a bit displeased with the lack of color change in those cresc. That’s something that real trumpets exibit & (imo) SampleModeling trumpets do well. Exchanging one of those for a SM trumpet might really be nice (might not though also!). I like the vibe of the horns.

Overall the lack of articulations is a bit of a handicap (and limiting) for a piece like this. But I’m sure new one’s will come.

What reverb are you using. That doesn’t sound like Altiverb to me. o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 6, 2011)

(new mix later today)


----------

